# turbo help



## bob21 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a terrano 2.7td d21 engine the problem is when i bought the motor the turbo was missing can anyone tell me the size of turbo i need


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

give your local dealer a call and see if they can tell you what size turbo came with it, or what kind.


----------



## bob21 (Jan 4, 2005)

chimmike said:


> give your local dealer a call and see if they can tell you what size turbo came with it, or what kind.


Tryed local nissan they said dont list it try nissan USA FOR HELP PATHFINDER
THANKS ANYWAY 
bob :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the pathfinder here in the states never had anything other than a VG33E V6. never had a turbo diesel engine (sadly)


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I thought they sold those in the UK and all over Europe? You might want to find a tech who actually owns one, the parts counter guy isn't going to know, and a lot techs aren't either. Or call a tuning shop that specializes in Terranos or 4x4s, they'll likely know, or recommend an upgrade


----------



## bob21 (Jan 4, 2005)

chimmike said:


> the pathfinder here in the states never had anything other than a VG33E V6. never had a turbo diesel engine (sadly)


thanks for the advice again no terrano help in the UK is the nissan hardbody p/u 4wd a V6 only or is that done in a diesel.
thanks BOB :cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> the pathfinder here in the states never had anything other than a VG33E V6. never had a turbo diesel engine (sadly)


3.5L Pathfinder...

3.5L first debuted in 2001... one year before it was found in the 350zx.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well duh captain obvious, but older pathfinders didn't have it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> well duh captain obvious, but older pathfinders didn't have it.





> Quote:
> 
> 
> Chimmike said:
> ...


that's not what you said.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're the guy who was tellin me my injectors were side fed, remember?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the picture in your FSM was...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

just grab a big turbo....you'll go faster  
jk


----------

